# CTTC foothill chapter Desert tortoise presentation.



## dmmj (Feb 22, 2012)

HI EVERYONE,

PLEASE COME AND JOIN US AT OUR MEETING ON FEBRUARY 24TH. JIM MISIAK, PRESIDENT OF

THE CHINO VALLEY CHAPTER WILL BE GIVING A TALK ON "THE DESERT TORTOISE". THIS IS A

GREAT POWER POINT PRESENTATION WHICH EVERYONE SHOULD ENJOY.


PAM ELIASSEN ( OUR "HOSTESS WITH THE MOSTEST" ) WILL BE ON HAND WITH HER "FINGER-LICKING GOOD"

BROWNIES AND OTHER MOUTH-WATERING SNACKS.


GUESTS ARE ALWAYS WELCOME...WHY NOT BRING A FRIEND?

WE MEET AT 7:30PM AT THE LOS ANGELES COUNTY ARBORETUM

Please forgive the caps, I copied it from the email I received.
As always any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Tom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay. I forgive you.


----------



## ascott (Feb 22, 2012)

> Okay. I forgive you.



...lol...silly


----------



## dmmj (Feb 24, 2012)

Official  bump


----------

